# Living room or front room?



## Pappy (Aug 11, 2020)

It was always the front room in our old house on the hill, then somewhere along the years, I started calling it the living room. What’s your preference?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 11, 2020)

Growing up it was always the front room or the parlor.

Today I call it the living room.


----------



## jujube (Aug 11, 2020)

My grandparents had a "front room", maybe because it was a "railroad flat" with the living room being the room in the front, the first room you came to when you walked in the front door.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 11, 2020)

We always called it the living room but my Grandma called hers the parlor. All the furniture had fancy crocheted doilies on the back and arms of the chairs. My dad hated them. He would say,"when you get up out of the chair you always ended up wearing one."


----------



## win231 (Aug 11, 2020)

Why do we call it a "Living Room" when we don't have a "Dying Room?"


----------



## bingo (Aug 11, 2020)

front room


----------



## peppermint (Aug 11, 2020)

We have a living room when you come into the house....And another living room at the
back of the house....and another room sort of a living room in another room....
So we have many Couch's...We do have a dining room and 3 bedrooms....
Oh we do have a Kitchen….And a Laundry Room and a bathroom.....
And another bathroom....(That was silly)...hahaha


----------



## Kadee (Aug 11, 2020)

My home has a lounge room and a Family room .The lounge is part way down the passage and the family room is a combined area with the kitchen and dinning room at the back part of our home 
My grandparents had a “front room“ their home was only 4 rooms and a sleep out
It had two bedrooms / kitchen / and the front room ,the sleep out was part of the house but it was an unlined room not much more than a shed really ...no inside bathroom that was out in the old tin shed


----------



## asp3 (Aug 11, 2020)

I've always used living room because it wasn't always the front room in the houses I grew up in.  Now we live in an old Victorian that has living room that could definitely be called the front room.  We also have a sitting room just behind the living room.  It's the first time we've had something like that.  We've had rooms we called the family room or the rumpus room but this my first sitting room.


----------



## Repondering (Aug 11, 2020)

We always called it the living room but it served mostly as a passage from the front door to the rest of the house.....and as a place to display our best furniture and decorative objects.  We did more of our living in the family room and kitchen.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 11, 2020)

We've always called it the living room.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 11, 2020)

*We always called it a living room.*


----------



## Ceege (Aug 11, 2020)

Living room for me, also.


----------



## Duster (Aug 11, 2020)

We call ours the Den.  The room on the front of our house is a sunroom, which acts as a living area and dining room 3 seasons of the year.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 11, 2020)

When I was a kid, we had a living room and a parlor.  The parlor was strictly for company, enter at your own risk.  The living room was where we watched TV, read, talked and just hung out.

Now, I just have a living room.  I've noticed that in many new homes, there's a living room and a family room.  Is the living room the new parlor?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 11, 2020)

Growing up,ours was always called the living room. But when you walked in the front door,you walked into a huge entry,so the living room was really not in the front of the house. Downstairs in the basement,we had a rumpus room,which became my bedroom when I was a teen.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 11, 2020)

Autumn said:


> Now, I just have a living room.  I've noticed that in many new homes, there's a living room and a family room.  Is the living room the new parlor?



When I have had houses with both a living room and a family room,the living room became like a museum.Nobody ever went in there and it was just an extra room to dust and vacuum. I liked just having what we called a "great room."


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2020)

*I use them both interchangeably now, although I used to think front room sounded old fashioned and rarely used it when I was younger.*


----------



## Duster (Aug 11, 2020)

I have not heard anyone utter "Rumpus Room" in years!  I hope your folks stopped calling it that after it became your bedroom. Sounds a bit naughty!

My in laws had a formal living room and a formal dining room that were pristine and never used.  The funny thing was that as the family grew we ran out of room at the kitchen table.  They kept cramming chairs around the corners, which made no sense to me. There was a large table available with 8 more places.  I once made the mistake of saying, "The Queen called, she can't make it to dinner, we can use the dining room".  Boy did I get some icy stares! LOL.  

When we sold the house, those formal rooms became a liability~no one wanted them!  Only when we moved furniture out of them and called the rooms a "bonus room and an office" could buyers see the potential.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 11, 2020)

Front living room


----------



## Keesha (Aug 11, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> When I have had houses with both a living room and a family room,the living room became like a museum.Nobody ever went in there and it was just an extra room to dust and vacuum. I liked just having what we called a "great room."


One of our current neighbours is this way. They never use their living room. In fact, I’ve known quite a few people who had museum like living rooms which I never understood. Isn’t that like saying, “ we care more about our guests and their opinion of us more than we care about our own comfort?”

A friend of mine in high school lived with her parents who had plasticized their entire living room. There was plastic on every single piece of furniture. Every cushion. Every pillow. It was real comfy visiting. Obvious sarcasm


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 11, 2020)

Pappy said:


> It was always the front room


Growing up, it was called the front room
Then....it became the living room

When my folks bought the big house, I have no idea what they called that room
Us kids were made to stay in the* 'get back down there'* room

We were, however, let upstairs for Christmas photos
After that was over, they quickly led us thru the gilded ropes and back to the basement


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 11, 2020)

We always referred to it as the "living room (childhood home)".


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 11, 2020)

We've always called it the living room.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 11, 2020)

The living room for us too....


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 11, 2020)

Living room.   And we call the "family room" the den, which is where most of our living is done.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 11, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Living room. And we call the "family room" the den, which is where most of our living is done.


Heh....here at the cabin, that's all we've got!
So, yeah, it's our 'living' room

......well, there is the bedroom
But, that's the luvin' room


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 12, 2020)

While growing up we called it the front room and now where I live I call mine the living room


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 12, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Growing up it was always the front room or the parlor.
> 
> Today I call it the living room.



Same here.  Growing up it was the front room (not the parlor, though).  Now it's the living room.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2020)

Always been called a living room , even when I was growing up


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 12, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> While growing up we called it the front room and now where I live I call mine the living room


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 12, 2020)

We always called it the living room.  My great aunts called theirs the formal parlor.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 12, 2020)

After reading everyone's replies,, going with living room, although  its in the front of the house.

I would say this room which is middle of the house gets more usage.
Its the first room as you come into either from front walk or   from house garage.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 12, 2020)

My husband called it Front Room.  Had never heard that before I met him.  I called it Living Room, because everyone else I had ever known did.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2020)

When I was little, we called it the parlour. Later, having my own place, I called it a living room.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2020)

Always the Living Room.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 12, 2020)

We always called it the living room.  It wasn't the everything-covered-in-plastic-and-nobody-go-in-there room, it was where we all watched t.v., etc.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 12, 2020)

when we were kids it was the parlor now it is the living room


----------



## MickaC (Aug 12, 2020)

Grew up knowing the word living room.......still use that word of location.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 19, 2020)

Maybe it was that the homes in the late 1800s had a "front" room. It was a room that held the best furniture in the house, and used only when guests called. Behind the 'front' room was a room that the family used for "living".????????


----------



## Ellen Marie (Aug 27, 2020)

At my grandma's house, it was called the "parlor."  In my mother's house it was called the "front room."  In my house it is called the "room that is never used."   We gather round the kitchen table.... actually I refer to it as the living room.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Aug 27, 2020)

For many, it was called the "front room" because they lived in "shotgun" houses, and the "front room" was at the front of the house had was where people sat.


----------



## the_she_ray (Jan 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> Why do we call it a "Living Room" when we don't have a "Dying Room?"


Interestingly enough! https://www.vintag.es/2018/01/living-room-what-we-call-today-was.html


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 30, 2021)

I remember it being called the front room by the elders. For me it's the living room.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 30, 2021)

My paternal Grandparents had what my Grandmother called a Drawing Room....short for Withdrawing Room
My Grandfather called it the Front Room....but it was ONLY used on very special occasions 
In my childhood home it was called a lounge room or a living room
Ours is a called a Family Room and has a Kitchen, Dining and Living Room in one large space which is handy 
when we need to use the air-conditioner


----------



## Knight (Jan 31, 2021)

win231 said:


> Why do we call it a "Living Room" when we don't have a "Dying Room?"


It's called a bedroom for those lucky enough to die peacefully in their sleep.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 31, 2021)

Now that I live in a condo, its the living room.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 31, 2021)

Growing up, our family home had one long utility room, it was purpose built that way. Dining table and chairs under the window that faced the garden, the rest of the room was for sitting, reading and later, watching TV. A door gave access to the kitchen at the dining end, whilst another door gave access to the hall and front door at the other end.

Nowadays I refer to the rooms as sitting room and dining room,


----------

